# Melatonin



## LynnD (Jun 6, 2015)

http://www.drugs.com/melatonin.html

I bought some today and am going to try it not just for a sleep aid but other things too.


Does anybody have any pro or cons for me before I take 3 mgs tonight.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 6, 2015)

I have used melatonin for years, and take it every nght. I think that 3 mg is a good starting point. I take it about a half hour before bedtime, and by the time I go to bed I am drowsy, and usually go right to sleep. I started taking it when I was about 55, and took the 3 mg dose, which was plenty for me at that time. 
Since our body slowly stops making enough melatonin as we age, i have gradually increased the dose over the years. If you take too much, you will feel a little slow and drowsy in the morning, so you can tell if you are taking too much. On the other hand, if you do not get drowsy with the 3 mg, then try taking 5 and see if that works better. 
Melatonin is also an anti-aging drug, and it helps our body to regulate some of the other hormones that we make; so it is very beneficial in other ways besides helping you to have a restful sleep. 
There is an excellent book out called "The Melatonin Miracle", and I highly recommend reading that. 

Also, if you use a yellow "bug light" in your reading lamp at night, not only does it seem to keep away any marauding mosquitoes; but it also helps your body to slow down naturally, from what I have read.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks Yvonne!  My daughters dr recommended it to her for multiple reasons so I decided to try also.

she takes the 3 mg and it did make her a little drowsy the first couple of mornings but she is a lightweight.

Also good for thyroid issues,which I have. Her Dr said it is good for  Migraines.   He said they are finding that it helps with that.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2015)

Lynn, I can't take it, as it makes me edgy. I have difficulty with supplements. Niacin made me break put in hot red blotches. For some reason, many drugs seem to have reverse affects/effects on my body.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 6, 2015)

Why do you think you need it?


----------



## LynnD (Jun 6, 2015)

To sleep thru the night and fall asleep...been using Advil PM which really isn't good for you.

plus the other benefits...I don't get migraines but get the "aura" occasionally.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 6, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Lynn, I can't take it, as it makes me edgy. I have difficulty with supplements. Niacin made me break put in hot red blotches. For some reason, many drugs seem to have reverse affects/effects on my body.



I have read that about niacin.   Hope it doesn't make me edgy but usually things don't.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 6, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Lynn, I can't take it, as it makes me edgy. I have difficulty with supplements. Niacin made me break put in hot red blotches. For some reason, many drugs seem to have reverse affects/effects on my body.


Shalimar, if  the melatonin doesn't work right, try a different dose. maybe start out with one mg instead of the 3 mg, and don't get any which is mixed with other herbs. 
Niacin opens up your blood vessels and capillaries and as it does that, it carries toxins out of your body. this is what causes the "niacin flush" as it is called. Again, it is important to start with a very small dose at first, and take it with food to minimize the effect of the flush. I would say start with half of a 100mg tab, and if that is fine, then the next time , try taking a whole 100mg. 
Gradually work your way up to a higher dose as it cleans the toxins from the capillaries and opens them up again. 
I take 500 mg at night, and after having dinner. sometimes, I feel the niacin flush and sometimes, I don't.  I think that my blood vessels are getting pretty well opened up and cleaned of any toxins, so it does not react as much now. 
Do not use the time-release niacin, it is bad for your liver. If you take any, be sure it says that it may cause flushing, since that is the part that is healing you. You just have to do it gradually.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2015)

Thank you, Hfl. What you say makes a great deal of sense. This Virgo body only needs a nudge to react. I will try small amounts. Perhaps it is because I am small?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2015)

Lynn, it is melatonin that makes me edgy.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 6, 2015)

How about a cup of nice warm milk, with maybe some Ovaltine stirred in, instead of all those pills?
Geeze, you must be a bundle of nerves!  RELAX !


----------



## Cookie (Jun 6, 2015)

http://www.everydayhealth.com/drugs/5-htp-5-hydroxytryptophan

I use melatonin, sublingual and it works very well for me.  Sometimes 5-HTP (see website above), an amino acid, when I'm tense or calcium supplement helps relax me before bed.  

Good luck and sweet dreams!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 6, 2015)

Here is a short article that explains some of the benefits of taking a melatonin supplement. As far as i know, there are no side effects, and nothing that can hurt you from taking it, unlike taking a drug to fall asleep, or even a nighttime advil, which is bad for the liver for sure. 

http://coloradohormoneclinic.com/melatonin-benefits/


----------



## LynnD (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks will read it and take one tonight and let you know how it worked for sleep.  The other benefits won't be notice for awhile I'm sure.

i just worry the first time I take anything, after that I'm okay.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 6, 2015)

Cookie said:


> http://www.everydayhealth.com/drugs/5-htp-5-hydroxytryptophan
> 
> I use melatonin, sublingual and it works very well for me.  Sometimes 5-HTP (see website above), an amino acid, when I'm tense or calcium supplement helps relax me before bed.
> 
> Good luck and sweet dreams!



thanks....I've looked at 5 -HTP before for some reason and then changed my mind...I'm a big chicken with anything first time, after that I'm okay.   I think it was side effects but I'm not sure right now.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 7, 2015)

Well I took it last night.   I only got up once during the night and slept an hour later this morning, which is great because I get up too early.  Not drowsy or groggy either, not after I had my coffee anyway.  So far so good.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 8, 2015)

Took it 3 nights in a row so far and I'm going to continue for all of it's health benefits.  As long as I'm not groggy in the morning and I'm not...it's good.  Will stay at the 3 mgs for awhile.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 12, 2015)

Falcon said:


> How about a cup of nice warm milk, with maybe some Ovaltine stirred in, instead of all those pills?
> Geeze, you must be a bundle of nerves!  RELAX !



My Grandma used to drink Ovaltine.  They still make it?


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 18, 2015)

For some reason, when I tried melatonin I had really vivid really scary nightmares -- the kind where you wake up in a cold sweat and have to get up and turn all the lights on.  I thought maybe it was coincidental, but it happened every time I took it, and didn't happen when I didn't.

Ambien had the same effect on me.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 18, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> My Grandma used to drink Ovaltine.  They still make it?



Yes they do, Jim. You brought back memories about Ovaltine. My grandma made it too. I must have drank a sea of the stuff.


----------



## Glinda (Jun 18, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> For some reason, when I tried melatonin I had really vivid really scary nightmares -- the kind where you wake up in a cold sweat and have to get up and turn all the lights on.  I thought maybe it was coincidental, but it happened every time I took it, and didn't happen when I didn't.
> 
> Ambien had the same effect on me.



Butterfly, this is the down side of melatonin.  I've been taking it for years and, though I've never had a nightmare like you describe, I have occasionally had a vivid dream where something stressful or unpleasant happened.  Fortunately, not very often.  Overall, I like melatonin and both my primary doctor and my acupuncturist have encouraged me to take it.  I took Ambien once and once was enough.  The following day I was dizzy all day.  Of course, some people think I've been dizzy all my life but that's another story .  .  .


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 18, 2015)

Glinda, a dizzy witch? Say it isn't so! Lol.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 18, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> For some reason, when I tried melatonin I had really vivid really scary nightmares -- the kind where you wake up in a cold sweat and have to get up and turn all the lights on.  I thought maybe it was coincidental, but it happened every time I took it, and didn't happen when I didn't.
> 
> Ambien had the same effect on me.



With melatonin, different people need different amounts. You might try starting out with just the 1 mg size and see if you still have the dreams. I also sometimes have very vivid dreams, and an occasional nightmare; but not any different than when i do not take melatonin.  
Also, if you have not been sleeping well before you started taking the melatonin, your brain might not have been able to do the "de-fragging" that it is supposed to do at night; and if you keep taking the melatonin, then it should get all of those bad dreams over with, and you will sleep much better. 
I also take a cal/mag/zinc at night when I take the melatonin. Both the calcium and the magnesium will help your body relax and sleep better; and try not to watch any scary shows on television before going to bed. 
I like to relax with a good book, or just knit or crochet for a while before bedtime, and that seems to help my brain get settled down for the night.


----------



## Glinda (Jun 18, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Glinda, a dizzy witch? Say it isn't so! Lol.



Hey!  When Glinda waves her wand, LOOK OUT!!!  :excitement:


----------



## Glinda (Jun 18, 2015)

Happyflowerlady said:


> With melatonin, different people need different amounts. You might try starting out with just the 1 mg size and see if you still have the dreams. I also sometimes have very vivid dreams, and an occasional nightmare; but not any different than when i do not take melatonin.
> Also, if you have not been sleeping well before you started taking the melatonin, your brain might not have been able to do the "de-fragging" that it is supposed to do at night; and if you keep taking the melatonin, then it should get all of those bad dreams over with, and you will sleep much better.
> I also take a cal/mag/zinc at night when I take the melatonin. Both the calcium and the magnesium will help your body relax and sleep better; and try not to watch any scary shows on television before going to bed.
> I like to relax with a good book, or just knit or crochet for a while before bedtime, and that seems to help my brain get settled down for the night.



Good advice, HFL.  I can honestly say I never have nightmares and I so rarely have a "bad dream", when it does happen I know it has to be the melatonin.  But it's well worth taking in spite of that.  I only take 3 mg per night.  Works like a charm most of the time.  Occasionally I need to take another 1.5 mg (1/2 pill) in the middle of the night but rarely.


----------



## imp (Jun 23, 2015)

Anyone have some "spin" on Vitamin D? Experts estimate 40% of American adults are deficient in it. May be partly due to the "Sun Scare" currently used to sell a couple billion $$ in product annually.

"D" has been implicated in widespread theorizing about a lot of those "imponderable" maladies, various arthritic situations, prostate enlargement difficulties, chronic skin anomalies including lupus, arthritic dermatitis, even Pemphigus. 


So, is sunbathing beneficial, or detrimental, in your opinion?    imp


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 24, 2015)

My doc doesn't recommend sunbathing -- but he DOES strongly recommend taking a vitamin D-3 supplement.  He threw in a D-3 blood test in my last routine bloodwork and I was WAAAY deficient.  

Too much sun brings up a whole 'nother set of problems -- skin cancer being one of them.  I don't react well to too much sun -- I burn, get big blisters and hives.  Once I landed in the hospital because of it.  I've been using doctor prescribed sunscreen since I was a teenager.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 25, 2015)

When the weather is nice like this; I try to spend some time out in the sunshine every day that I can. I do not go out in the heat of the day, but in the mornings before it gets too hot, and in late afternoon when the sun is not directly overhead.  I have never used suncreen. 
In the winter; I take extra vitamins, and D is one of the ones I take extra of. 
I never get any kind of flu shots, and I very seldom get sick.


----------



## imp (Jun 29, 2015)

Niacin tends to cause facial flushing, among other things. Please be aware that, if Niacin is being taken to aid in getting blood cholesterol levels down, there are two basic forms of it, Niacinamide, and Nicotinic Acid. Niacinamide does NOT have the beneficial cholesterol effect. So I've been told.    imp


----------



## Josiah (Jun 29, 2015)

imp said:


> Niacin tends to cause facial flushing, among other things. Please be aware that, if Niacin is being taken to aid in getting blood cholesterol levels down, there are two basic forms of it, Niacinamide, and Nicotinic Acid. Niacinamide does NOT have the beneficial cholesterol effect. So I've been told.    imp



You're right about that. If you start with a small dose of Nicotinic Acid you'll experience a flush which will be quite noticeable, but if you stick with it your body adjusts and after a month or so you can raise the dose. I now take 300 mg of Nicotinic Acid and hardly notice the flush.


----------



## Josiah (Jun 29, 2015)

imp said:


> Anyone have some "spin" on Vitamin D? Experts estimate 40% of American adults are deficient in it. May be partly due to the "Sun Scare" currently used to sell a couple billion $$ in product annually.
> 
> "D" has been implicated in widespread theorizing about a lot of those "imponderable" maladies, various arthritic situations, prostate enlargement difficulties, chronic skin anomalies including lupus, arthritic dermatitis, even Pemphigus.
> 
> ...



Regarding vitamin D you need to get tested (It's not an expensive test) and see whether your Vitamin D, 25 Hydroxy level is at least 50 ng/mL. Most doctors will consider a much lower level to be adequate, but there's a lot of evidence saying a score of 65 ng/mL is optimum. That's where I keep my level. How much D3 you need to take to raise your level varies by individual. 5000 iu /day is a good starting off dose. Regarding sun exposure, I read a report which tested a group of Hawaiian surfers and most were found to have below normal levels of Vitamin D.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 29, 2015)

imp said:


> Anyone have some "spin" on Vitamin D? Experts estimate 40% of American adults are deficient in it. May be partly due to the "Sun Scare" currently used to sell a couple billion $$ in product annually.
> 
> "D" has been implicated in widespread theorizing about a lot of those "imponderable" maladies, various arthritic situations, prostate enlargement difficulties, chronic skin anomalies including lupus, arthritic dermatitis, even Pemphigus.
> 
> ...



We take anything from 1,000-4,000 IUs of Vitamin D3 daily, and have for years.  Like Happyflowerlady, we don't take flu shots and haven't been sick with the flu or a bad cold in years.  I think it's important, especially since we're older, to supplement with D3.  I don't think you can stay out in the sun safely long enough to get your vitamin D that way.  I asked my doctor to check my levels years ago, but he refused to give the test under my health insurance, so I forgot about it.

As far as Melatonin, we often take Source Naturals brand sublingual (orange flavor) 1mg.  My husband only takes 1/2 pill with good results.  When you use it you have to be in a darkened room, it won't knock you out like a sleeping pill while you're hanging out in the lighted kitchen or computer room.  Here's more on D3 for senior men, click link for full article.



*Quote:

The Vitamin Every Aging Man Needs: Vitamin D

Quote:

Dr. Geo Espinosa | Sep 19, 2013 




One vitamin critical for aging men’s health is vitamin D3: However, about 40 percent of the U.S. population may be deficient in D3.

This vitamin helps prevent many diseases and health problems. It is important for lowering the risk for enlarged prostate, prostate cancer, heart disease, colon cancer, diabetes and osteoporosis.

Vitamin D3 is commonly called a vitamin; but since our bodies can synthesize it from exposure to sunlight, it is actually a hormone (also called cholecalciferol).

We can also get this substance from diet and through supplementation. This hormone affects many different areas of the body, including your weight, appetite and even your ability to get a good night’s sleep.

*


----------

